

List of U.S. Government shutdowns - joshuahedlund
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_shutdown#List_of_U.S._government_shutdowns

======
joshuahedlund
I know there's a high chance this will devolve into useless political
arguments, but I was fascinated to learn how often this sort of thing happened
in the past (essentially under every president from Ford to Clinton), and I
thought it provided some interesting context both for those outside the US and
for those of us inside with short memories, since much of the reporting gives
the impression that much of this is fairly unprecedented.

